# 1st Post - Rugby



## petereoin (Nov 12, 2012)

Here is my first post, hope you enjoy

Rugby Leinster vs Newport Gwent Dragons

1.) 






2.) 





3.) 





4.) 





5.)





Thanks for looking


----------



## rpt (Nov 12, 2012)

petereoin said:


> Here is my first post, hope you enjoy
> 
> Rugby Leinster vs Newport Gwent Dragons
> 
> Thanks for looking


Lovely! Looks like the dragons had most of the possession.


----------



## njwhitworth (Nov 12, 2012)

Great actions shots - what body/lens and AF setup did you use?


----------



## petereoin (Nov 13, 2012)

njwhitworth said:


> Great actions shots - what body/lens and AF setup did you use?



Hi njwhitworth,

Thanks for looking and for taking the time to post a comment.
These were shot with a canon 300mm f/2.8IS mounted on a canon 1DMKIII


----------

